# Relax at Dragonfly



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

I recently tried the massage at the Dragonfly spa in Burjuman and it was worth it. Chinese therapists know their stuff and the ambiance and infrastructure is excellent.

Therapy would start with the therapist (male or female, you choose) leading you a quiet waiting area while being served green tea. Your room would then be prepared. Two choices here - flat tatami bed (Japanese) or the raised bed with hole for your head to fit in. You change into proper attire. Massage will start. Then green tea again.

The only drawback is that the Chinese girls know very little English. Found it hard to communicate to them not to exert strong pressure on my nape. Other than this, the experience certainly deserves a mulligan.

Cheers!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

So this spa has both male & female sections?




_


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> So this spa has both male & female sections?
> 
> _


Yes Elphaba.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There aren't enough spas/massage centres for men in Dubai.


BTW - you do realise that it is also illegal for men to massage women & vice versa?



_


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it? I didn't know.

I have been to 2 massage centers - Dreamworks and Dragonfly and they both offer mixed patient-therapist treatments.

BTW, the Dragonfly spa is inside the Fitness First gym in Burjuman. 

If caught, am I going to the slammer?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes. For ever! 

No - not you. The people running the business will be in trouble though. I'd just advise you to be careful, that's all. You wouldn't want to be around if there was some sort of police raid. 


-


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hahaha!

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is a link to their site for more information:
Welcome to DRAGONFLY!

If its not allowed here to post links here, my apologies.


----------

